# dubia roaches



## dr.x (Jul 15, 2009)

can you dust roaches like you do crickets ? also can roaches climb Plexiglas ?


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

I dust all my livefood, including roaches of all variety by dipping them into a box filled to brim with a mix of calcium and nutribol type stuff. Im sure with roaches you could still just put it in the bag and shake, however 
depending on species they could rip thinner bags due to sharp feet? 

About climbing plexi-glass, some roaches can, some can't. For example dubia roaches are pretty useless when it comes to climbing. They can't climb glass or *smooth *plastic. They would probly give glimbing engraves plastic a go though. Lobster roaches however, can climb smooth and engraved plastic aswell as glass, and should be able to climb flexi-glass too - with ease. I use a faunarium to house mine in and just put vaseline around the top.

:2thumb:


----------



## dr.x (Jul 15, 2009)

ok cool dont have a colony yet but soon just want to make sure i have everything right ,after reading so much you like to here from real people ..!


----------



## vala (Sep 28, 2008)

I just pop some calci dust into a tub (the sort you get cricket/roaches/locusts in, chuck some livefood in, and give them a shake. Does the job and all the livefood is dusted


----------



## brian_210 (Sep 6, 2009)

Does anyone know how to sex dubia roaches? I have about 20 of them, given when I bought a tegu off someone, and I don't know if she has given me all one sex or not. Also does anyone know if they lay eggs? Do I need to keep something in there for them to lay eggs in like cotton wool? Cheers


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

brian_210 said:


> Does anyone know how to sex dubia roaches? I have about 20 of them, given when I bought a tegu off someone, and I don't know if she has given me all one sex or not. Also does anyone know if they lay eggs? Do I need to keep something in there for them to lay eggs in like cotton wool? Cheers


It's easier to sex adults, male dubia's have long wings. The females don't have any at all. 

Infact forgot what females have. Give me two seconds and i'll edit my post :lol2:

EDIT: Yeh, the males have wings, the females don't have nothing and are usually wider.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Here is a just shed to adult male.










:2thumb:


----------

